# March 19: End the War



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

March 19 marks the second anniversary of the invasion of Iraq. People all over the world are taking action to send the message that we want to end the war.

Preemptively, I will say that if you disagree, please start your own thread, as per the rules of activism forum.









To fond out what's going on in your community, or how you can organize something, go here:
http://www.unitedforpeace.org./
In addition to a calendar of events, there are leaflets you can print out.


----------



## lotusdebi (Aug 29, 2002)

Thanks!









Participating is also a great way to start or add to a Conscientious Objector file for your child(ren)!


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

THANKS!!!

It's on a Saturday this year so it should be a big turnout/easy to get to.

Don't forget May 1st either


----------



## Anguschick1 (Jul 25, 2003)

Is here where I can post that I'd love to protest, but after seeing how situations get escalated so quickly, I'm afraid to protest w/ds in tow (22 months) and w/myself 4 months pregnant? I totally support the protests, but wonder if there is a way to lend my support w/out being there. Or a way of being there and guranteeing ds's and I's safety and security from being harrassed, pepper sprayed, etc.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Sure, Em!


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:

Is here where I can post that I'd love to protest, but after seeing how situations get escalated so quickly, I'm afraid to protest w/ds in tow (22 months) and w/myself 4 months pregnant? I totally support the protests, but wonder if there is a way to lend my support w/out being there. Or a way of being there and guranteeing ds's and I's safety and security from being harrassed, pepper sprayed, etc.
I'm looking for the safety list if you are going with a small child.

First, I personally, would not go to a protest that has *know* to be violent in the past (for example, WTO protests in Seattle or Anarchy protests in Eugene-- when we were there last at least).

Can you put DS in a back pack?

Either take other people w/you or hook up with another parent when you get there.

Stand at the back/edge of the protest.

If you are near a security person introduce yourself and bring attention to the fact that you are pregnant and have a small child.

I would go ahead a bring a wet cloth in a plastic bag to put over DSs face i you happened to be gassed before you could get away.

If it starts to get rough--- LEAVE. You cannot afford to get in a brawl or be arrested when you have a child with you!

In many ways, it is easier with a toddler because you generally are used to keeping pretty good hold of them.

Good luck!

Kay


----------



## sadie_sabot (Dec 17, 2002)

Anguschick1- while there are no sure things, if the march or rally you go to has a permit from the municipality, then it's a to more likely to stay chill. united for Peace and justice events are likely to be chill.

also, I highly recomend getting a buddy to go with you who's job is to watch your back and help you and the wee one clear out at any hint of trouble. I don't go to any protests with my kid alone, even if I am absolutely sure that it will be chill. it's good to have a spare set of hands.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

It probably depends on your area too. We live in a small college town. Our march is from the college to the federal building downtown, followed by speeches.


----------



## Anguschick1 (Jul 25, 2003)

Thanks for the advice! I was all set to go to one after watching the protests at the innaguration, but after seeing the pepper spray raining down like so much water and hearing accounts of general roughness by security personnel, I was hesitant, you know? My toddler gets enough bumps and bruises cruising around home, no need to add others into the mix.

But if you don't go, then people don't see the numbers at the protest and they think that everybody's ok w/this war, this administration, this way of life.







:

Off to start the convincing of dh.....


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

This sounds great, cuz DS (who'll be 6 on march 18th) are going into NYC to celebrate his b-day on Saturday the 19th. I'd love to take him to a protest, as I think it'd be a great experience for both of us. It says they're having one in NYC (which is kind of a duh!, because when is there NOT a protest in NYC







), but doesn't say where?

Does anyone know how I can figure out where? We'll be all over, mostly uptown and midtown, but the site doesn't say where in NYC it is, and NYC is pretty big!

Thanks,
Kelly


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Is there a contact number at all?


----------



## liawbh (Sep 29, 2004)

Maybe try IMC? Someone probably put the info on there.


----------



## Joyce in the mts. (Jan 12, 2003)

At the Ignore-guration protest in DC, I saw (on TV) folks get up and commit to organizing for this. A couple of folks got up and committed to organize in Saratoga and that is where I will be on the 19th. I was there last year also.

Joyce in the mts.


----------



## midstreammama (Feb 8, 2005)

Here is the march in NYC.

http://www.troopsoutnow.org/


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *midstreammama*
Here is the march in NYC.

http://www.troopsoutnow.org/

TYTYTY!
















As long as the weather isn't terrible, I'll be there! I honestly probably won't do the March per se (as we're really going to be in the city to celebrate ds's birthday and I don't want to hog all the attention from him on his day), but I'll be in Central Park to protest, and I'll make an activism shirt for me and ds to wear, since signs with wood are not allowed.

Oooh, I'm so excited! I've printed out some fliers and I'm going to see if I can post them around my college campus and hopefully mobilize some of the students (it's a pretty left-leaning campus, so I can definately see at least a bunch of them showing up).

THANK YOU Annette for the initial info (i never would have heard about this otherwise!) and THANKYOU Midstream for the specifics! I appreciate it!


----------



## chersolly (Aug 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *midstreammama*
Here is the march in NYC.

http://www.troopsoutnow.org/

DD and I will be there!


----------



## musingmama (Oct 31, 2004)

anyone attending the seattle protests/rallies?
I def. want to go with dh and ds, but we were at the WTO protests and experienced firsthand how the cops will start hosing everyone w/ pepperspray w/o any provocation or warning at all, and whether there were children or ederly present didnt make any difference..... and they also can pen you into the crowds pretty easily and then tell everyone to disperse and when you physically are not able to do this in five seconds, the police violence starts...
so, I _am_ wary. there is a part of me that thinks maybe we should stay home, but as a pp said- I want people to see that families are standing up against this occupation AGAIN!
so, I will try and keep us on the sides with an easy exit always or we will leave.
But if theres any seattle area families going, I'd love to stick together!


----------



## Still_Snarky (Dec 23, 2004)

Cool! There's TONS to choose from in our area!









And I will be graduating on the 16th so it is perfect timing!


----------



## RachelGS (Sep 29, 2002)

Thank you!!!


----------



## delicious (Jun 16, 2003)

thanks for posting this! dh and i will be at the one in fort worth on saturday!


----------



## guerrillamama (Oct 27, 2003)

musingmama, I'm from Seattle (not there anymore, so won't be marching w/ you) and I just want to say there have been *100s* of demonstrations in Seattle, over a variety of causes, since the WTO and not one of them has been anything like the craziness of that one. And I say this as someone who has been arrested, teargassed, peppersprayed, and roughed up by the cops many many times... but each time it was because I made a *decision* to take a calculated risk. Of course there are no guarantees. But if Seattle's many anti-war marches of the last 2 yrs are any indication, this one will be chill chill chill. Even my mom marches in Seattle.









Tiredx2 pretty much covered the bases, but here are my safer-protesting tips:
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...hlight=protest


----------



## boston (Nov 20, 2001)

I'll be marching with friends in Augusta, Maine!


----------



## Oh the Irony (Dec 14, 2003)

In North Carolina the march and rally will be in Fayeteville, NC, home to Fort Bragg, one of the largest military bases in the country.

Go to www.ncpeacejustice.org for more info. Many cities are organizing transportation.

I have it listed in the NC finding your tribe area if any NC moms want to meet up.


----------



## CerridwenLorelei (Aug 28, 2002)

tell dh 3/19 is his bday
he may want to do this ...fort worth is backyard


----------



## Joyce in the mts. (Jan 12, 2003)

I just want everyone to be clear about dates here. Events are happening 18th-20th actually and I just found out that the Saratoga event is happening on the 20th actually...so double-check your event dates!

Joyce in the mts.


----------



## lotusdebi (Aug 29, 2002)

I'll be at the one in Baltimore!


----------



## musingmama (Oct 31, 2004)

guerillamama, we were prob at alot of the same protests!









-. yea ,ih they have been pretty chill SINCE THEN, but aftyer going thru wto, i am always on guARD!
DS HELPING TYOPE!


----------



## poppywise (Sep 16, 2004)

anyone got pics to share? would love to hear stories or see photos from events, especially NYC or DC....


----------



## Joyce in the mts. (Jan 12, 2003)

Well...it ain't a major event, but I just got back from Saratoga Springs NY. Saratoga is not a real big city. I went about 50 miles with my DH to participate in the Rally and march, which commemorated the second anniversary of the war, as well as gave voice to "Bring the Troops Home Now!"

First the event opened with a song written by Pete Seeger with the refrain "Bring 'em home! Bring 'em home!". We all sang and it was so lovely. There were lots of drums, and other rhythm instruments and other music-making instuments.

The former mayor of Saratoga spoke and he quoted, "Blessed are the Peacemakers..." and more. He said he'd quoted the Bible because this issue was a moral one and these words expressed the truth. He was really eloquent.

There were a few poets who shared poetry, there was a couple professors- one from Rennselaer Polytechic Institute who spoke about Peace, Oil, Energy, and he was great. There were Veterans for Peace who spoke- one was a WW2 vet who was oh, so eloquent about so many things. He was just wonderful to listen to.

There was a young fellow who belongs to 9/11 Families for Peaceful Tomorrows, who spoke and he was wonderful and so very clear. He also marched with DH and I, and he drummed also. Nice guy.

There was music...a young visually impaired woman with her service dog was there and she and a guitar-playing gentleman sang original songs, duets, and one was about giving more every day to the world. They had a drummer also, and they were really great!

There were folks of all ages, colors and walks of life there. There was even a baby-wearing young mom and I felt so happy to see her there. There were some other kids too, and teens. A college student spoke about recruitment access to college campuses...very interesting. He was very well-spoken.

There were many older and elderly folks there, which was so great to see. They really seem to "get" it; when you live long enough to see more than a couple wars...well, I guess you get sick of watching them happen.

There was a counter-demonstration, which was comprised of ONE gentleman who did the equivalent of sticking fingers in ears and "Lalalalalalalal" every time something was said that was truthful and challenging to his obvious way of thinking, by chanting of "USA!, USA!, USA!" and "Thank you troops!" ....he hadn't realized that merely mouthing "thank you" to the soldiers compares miserably to doing all that can be done to stop further loss of their lives, such as actually providing the equipment needed to keep them safe, and doing all we can to bring them home safely sooner than later, instead of going willy-nilly into yet another pre-emptive invasion in Iran or wherever is in the cross-hairs next.

At one point there was maybe two or three counter demonstraters, the one previously described fellow and one or two others who joined him but left. They looked not so enthused, actually.

The march began, and we commenced up the street, down through Congress Park and then over to another park, chanting, "US get out of Iraq; Bring our troops back!" and "What do we want? PEACE!!!; When do we want it? NOW!!!"

I really appreciated that march because sometimes I get so frustrated that I think I will burst. A relative of mine, a guy who was my own oldest son's age, was killed in Iraq. And of course, you read stuff in the news that is so outrageous about the lies, crimes and the CONTINUING lack of protective equipment our troops have- even now! And...So my chanting was very loud! It felt so good.

At the end of the march, we stood in a circle around a Tree of Peace planted by an acquaintance of ours, Chief Jake Swamp of the Mohawk Nation, before, and another acquaintance, Joe Bruchac, an Abenaki story teller and artist and writer (see: Keepers of the Earth, Keepers of the Animals, and other books written by him- he's GREAT!), and he told of how the Peacemaker came to the Haudenshonee people (Iroquois) and how they planted the first Tree of Peace, and that that peace did not come of peace, but out of war, and that it was still possible for this to happen today.

All in all, it was great and I enjoyed every minute. There were at least a couple hundred participants, and that is pretty good for this small to medium sized city.

I hope that others will report their experiences here too.

Joyce in the mts.


----------



## poppywise (Sep 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Joyce in the mts.*
There were many older and elderly folks there, which was so great to see. They really seem to "get" it; when you live long enough to see more than a couple wars...well, I guess you get sick of watching them happen.

I really appreciated that march because sometimes I get so frustrated that I think I will burst. A relative of mine, a guy who was my own oldest son's age, was killed in Iraq. And of course, you read stuff in the news that is so outrageous about the lies, crimes and the CONTINUING lack of protective equipment our troops have- even now! And...So my chanting was very loud! It felt so good.

WOW, thanks so much Joyce - your reporting is so thorough and visual, I can actually picture it!
I am a little relieved to hear there were older/elderly people in attendance. I live in a fairly forward city, but it seems anyone older than, say, 65 feels like it is unpatriotic to even question this war or the president.

I bet it felt good to shout, outside, in the company of others! Cathartic..
Good work!


----------

